# Lower leg pain - but it's not Shin Splints



## RTaylor (7 Jun 2008)

Hey all,

I've been having this problem off and on, and it seems to be getting a bit better, but I thought I'd ask here to see if anyone knows about this issue.

When Im jogging or doing a hard walk my lower legs start bugging me. It's not Shin Splints so Im not worried about that but the issue Im having is around that area. I attribute it to my current job at a call center where Im tethered for my shift and dont get alot of movement like I should.

The pain I get seems to be in the back & outside of my legs starting at the ankles and goes up about half-way to my knee. It feels like the muscles / tendons are tensing up tightly and not flexing as they should and it causes a pain and stiffness. It used to last a long time after I stopped moving but lately it's been going away within a minute of stopping my exercise so I'm pretty sure it's getting better. At one point a while ago it was so bad I'd have to stop walking for over an hour.

The best way I can describe it is if you stand up and bend over and take your right hand and point it straight down your leg so the arm and leg are parallel then cup your hand around your ankle and slide it up until it meets the larger muscle that's where Im having the pain, on the side and in the back, but not in the front or the inside of the leg.

I've also ramped up my stretching and that seems to have been helping with increasing my distance and decreasing the intensity of the pain. I've gone part time at my job and get in a solid 2-3KM walk and a 1-2KM jog per day and it's been helping me overall (because I dont want to be on RFT lol). I went from jogging less than 1/2 a KM and having it hurt to being able to do a solid KM well before it even aches.

I've also checked a few sites like coolrunnings.com that's given some tips but I havent found anything really solid on my particular issue. Ive been debating seeing a doctor about it but since Ive started working it and building up my muscle it seems to slowly be going away. 

Anyone got any ideas what this problem may be? It feels more like a tendon issue because the pain doesnt affect the muscles in my leg (no cramping or things like that).

Thanks for reading


----------



## RTaylor (7 Jun 2008)

Odd...wont let me modify my original post o.0

Ive been doing the following 2 exercises :

1 - Standing with the balls of my feet on a step (or stool or whatnot) and balancing on that while moving up and down to stretch my leg

2 - Standing against a wall / pole like Im trying to push it and bending my knees while leaning forward to stretch my lower legs


Ive been thinking on getting a 2" round broomstick and cutting it off to be about a foot or so long and using that to roll my feet over to help keep my feet/ankles mobile and flexy at work.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Jun 2008)

Medical and PT Questions at Army.ca


----------



## RTaylor (8 Jun 2008)

Been there saw that 

I was posting this in case someone else has had the same issue.

I also have no tenderness or swelling in the parts that hurt, once the pain is gone it's gone. Im pretty well convinced that it's just the fact that they've seen so little strenuous use, I can walk a tonne without them even being a thought but when the going gets rough is when I feel it.


----------



## Slaw (8 Jun 2008)

I was having the same problem about 3 months ago or more. When  I first started running again my lower back and sides of legs would hurt either during or right after the run. I thought it was shin splints as I never had them before but they weren't, I started doing some simple little stretches like the ones you mentioned and it helped a bit. what I found that helped was I used to weigh 240lbs when I first started running and my legs were not strong enough to bare that much weight while running so I started doing interval running instead until I lost some more weight. 
 Now I weigh in at 210lbs  and running straight time for 3km every couple days and never had the issue happen to me again. I just think its poorly developed leg muscles. They are just not used to it and may take time to build up. Maybe the running intervals helped or the weight lose. But I'd definitly try the intervals and see how that works out for ya.


----------



## scoutfinch (8 Jun 2008)

It doesn't matter whether someone else has similar complaints.  Your injury and treatment are unique to you.  

It is irresponsible for people to give you health care advice or treatment unless they have the proper credentials to do so (and then they wouldn't do so over the internet).


----------



## RTaylor (8 Jun 2008)

Im probably going to see a doctor but since it's the weekend they arent open


----------



## RTaylor (8 Jun 2008)

I did a long stretch this morning, much longer than usual (was talking to my brother in law on the phone lol) and then I did my run which I also ramped up a bit just to see how fast the issue would return.

I was actually able to run faster and further and got tired _before_ my ankles started to get to me. I think Im on to something 

I'm at hte conclusion it's unused tendons and ligaments that need some major use / stretching


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Jun 2008)

I know it may sound gay, but I've found yoga actually helps alot with those sort of things. Looking at your profile, your body should be at its peak. All downhill from there I bet  ;D


----------



## Armymedic (8 Jun 2008)

Check your running shoes.


----------



## RTaylor (8 Jun 2008)

Ive tried several pairs of running shoes, at first I thought it was because the ones I had weren't wide enough and kind of worn out, so I got some new ones (went to one of those stores that fit you and check how you walk, etc). Bought some Adidas that fit nicely (a bit larger to let my feet swell) and are EEE so they fit great.

Still, 3 pairs of running shoes later and 1 cross trainer and the same thing. But it is getting a bit better day by day


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Jun 2008)

Do you know how many kilometres you have put on your shoes?

Have you checked the heel wear both left to right and front to rear? If there is a lot of wear, this will effect the way your feet, ankles and legs move and can cause all sorts of nasty things. If in doubt, walk or bike, do not run, to your favorite running store and get a new pair.


----------



## RTaylor (8 Jun 2008)

My current running shoes have seen *maybe* 50km of walking / running and are just broken in lol.


----------



## Cansky (8 Jun 2008)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter whether someone else has similar complaints.  Your injury and treatment are unique to you.
> 
> It is irresponsible for people to give you health care advice or treatment unless they have the proper credentials to do so (and then they wouldn't do so over the internet).


I would take this advice. As a med tech (and future PA I hope) THis does sound alot like Compartment syndrome you really do need to see a Dr to be accurately diagnosis and for treatment if this is the case. With the time frame you describe I wouldn't put off seeing someone anylonger.
Hope this helps
Kirsten


----------



## RTaylor (8 Jun 2008)

Im going to be calling tomorrow to see how soon I can get in, and if it's going to take too long I'm going to hit Outpatients on Tuesday to see what they say.

Going to do a look for that Compartment syndrome and see if it fits the bill.


----------



## RTaylor (9 Jun 2008)

I went to the doctors today, he contacted a few others trying to figure out what the issue is as it stumped him and a few others. He also talked to teh folks that do the testing, etc for Compartment Syndrome and they said they wont do anything at all until it turns acute which is lame.

So hes going to snag the stuff and test me for it himself so we can figure whats going on. Told me if it's that then it's fixable quite easily and wants to find a solution for it before BMQ.


----------



## RTaylor (14 Jun 2008)

I was walking to the basement to get something today and found my old arch supports supplied from the MIR when I was in the reserves, thought "hey, what the hell" and put them into my running shoes, then through a backpack onto my back with about 30pounds in it and my arm weights and went for a walk.

After a bit more than a KM my feet felt fine. Went a bit further, about 1/2 a KM and decided to pick up the pace hardcore, rough march style. Still...no pain. Then with about 350meters or so left I hauled ass home running.

NO PAIN!!

I went for a light run this morning and had a twinkle of pain, enough to feel it but not hurt alot. Went for the 2 1/2 KM walk with weights on my back (usually feel it in my lower legs after about 1 1/2 kms). Not a bit of pain, NOTHING!!

I'm totally STOKED and hoping that a week or so more of this will have me on easy street.

YAY!!   ushup:


----------

